# These babies look odd



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay so my boyfriend sent me this link and asked me if all babies look like this. I've seen countless pictures of babies but these look different. Are they just very dark? I'm assuming that's it and it's just strange to me. But they just look, odd, for some reason. Thoughts?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

They appear to have the correct pudgy baby shape and cuteness factor. 

Very rich coloring  I think it's the grey skin on their legs (rather than pink or mottled pink/grey skin with white fur) that stands out as the biggest difference between them and other hedgies I've seen.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you happen to have the link to the original image? They look a lot like the baby alterix frontalis (south african) posted at http://hedgehogcentral.com/world.shtml

Also take a look at -

__
https://flic.kr/p/2944261209
I just love that face!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Goodness! Look at those colors! I don't see anything "odd" about them. :| 

I sit here on my lunch hour, just going through the numerous hedgehog photos on flckr.com ... :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love those dark masks!!!


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

OMG so cute! You need to submit this photo to cuteoverload.com ASAP!
They look fine, although they have very dark markings. Lovely babies.


----------



## Truffle (Jan 3, 2010)

What cute babies! I love the dark little faces and feet.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, I think maybe they just look odd to me because I never really see dark legs and feet, just masks. Unfortunately, I don't have the original link, he just sent it to me randomly to cheer me up and ask if they were normally so dark.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are a litter of south african hedgehogs born at the San Diego zoo a while back. I was talking to someone in Ohio about possibly attempting to breed our some of our pet hedgies with one of those babies for new blood, but it didn't work out.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

LG thanks! Searching became so much easier knowing where they are from! I found a much larger image of them. They are simply adorable:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleash ... an-he.html


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are, way too cute for their own good.  (Haha- Sheltland, I dare you to try and smuggle on of those little bubs! Not that they are so little now, but still cute)

Check this video out of an adult:


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

How cute are they? Crikey I could have a hedgie zoo if i could afford one  Loads of little hedgies running around hehe.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

He's awesome! And a big boy too! I'm in love.


----------

